
The racist, bestselling brand of toothpaste you've never heard of - thelookingglass
https://medium.com/better-marketing/the-racist-bestselling-brand-of-toothpaste-youve-never-heard-of-c507dd4f5c5d
======
anewdirection
Too bad they went straight to 'blackface bad', withoug exploring what Al did
for race reltions in his day. While it is a bit off color now, minstrel shows
were a unifying force in a very torn america.

So much history is being lost to those 'reporters' deaf to the nuance that
makes our world interesting.

